# Dash cam



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

So I asked for and received a really nice dash cam for my birthday. My brother did some research, and got me a Z-Edge S3 Stealth Dual Lens Car Camera. On opening it, I notice it does not record audio, and it appears that while the inward facing camera has a really wide angle, it does not turn side to side. Has anyone else used this model? Should I try to return it and get a different one? If so, what are some good ones?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Falcón 360. So I've heard.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> So I asked for and received a really nice dash cam for my birthday. My brother did some research, and got me a Z-Edge S3 Stealth Dual Lens Car Camera. On opening it, I notice it does not record audio, and it appears that while the inward facing camera has a really wide angle, it does not turn side to side. Has anyone else used this model? Should I try to return it and get a different one? If so, what are some good ones?


You might want to try the technology forum. The best option is to hire a cameraman to record each ride.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Check out this one. I will be buying it soon
http://www.vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/29.html


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Vantrue N2 Pro is the best camera on the market at the $200 price point. 

I have them installed in both of my vehicles.

As far as audio recording, check your state wiretapping laws. This applies to audio recording. Two party consent states requires signage that notifies riders they are being recorded. This only applies to audio. Video is wide open.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Vantrue N2 Pro will be better for Uber driver.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Got my Falcon Zero F360 today, and I've watched some Youtube videos on installing the power wire, but I'm not the handy type. Is there a better option? Would my dealer run the wire for me, do you think?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I just let it dangle down to the power source.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Seems kinda sloppy.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I used the provided clips. I ran it toward the driver's side instead of the passenger side as suggested. Plugged it in to a multi-port power supply which is plugged in to a "cigarette lighter." It was really easy and looks fine.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Tuck it into the trim.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

PTB said:


> I just let it dangle down to the power source.


Same here, in case they missed the 2 cameras under the mirror, they see the cord lol.

Surprisingly, the ones that ask about it think the cable is the wire is connected to a transmitter.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> Got my Falcon Zero F360 today, and I've watched some Youtube videos on installing the power wire, but I'm not the handy type. Is there a better option? Would my dealer run the wire for me, do you think?


Or you can go to a car stereo shop as they will cost much less than the dealer. I had mine do all the custom wiring for 3 dash cams and the radar detectors (2) for $60


----------



## Solar (Sep 27, 2017)

Do you have an Android phone? Save some money and use an app, like Open Dash Cam, which works nicely on top of the Uber app.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

The Vantrue N2 is sometimes on Sale for $149.00 at Newegg, Amazon, and who would have thought: Walmart.com.
I got two of them and don't leave Home without them.

By the way: In Florida, audio recording is a two-party-consent law.
Better have some big warning labels stating that Audio and video is running.


----------



## Scott Moritz (Jun 29, 2017)

Been using the Transcend Drive Pro 520 for quite a while now with not a complaint. Great forward facing image always (headlights) poor coverage in pitch black with night driving - but of course great when light outside or if interior lights come on. Nice to be able to swivel the interior camera independently of the front camera. Oh, and you can turn audio off on it if you want.


----------



## Scott Moritz (Jun 29, 2017)

Just ran my wiring down next to the console around under the dash, up inside edge of molding and around the edge of the windshield using the tiny Command clips. Nice clean and tidy with no cables visible unless you really look.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> poor coverage in pitch black with night driving


That's where the N2 pro really shines. At night.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

If you are getting a Vantrue N2 and you are patient, You can actually wait for it go on sale for $110, Hopefully this will save drivers some hard earned cash. 

It is definitely not worth $200 even though that is the "original price", Because you can always find it on sale from a major retailer website (Amazon, Newegg for example) for $150, So 150 is the actual normal price.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> So 150 is the actual normal price.


Agree with you, $130 ~ $150 is the budget price for 2ch dashcam!


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

Can folks post pictures of the cam mounted in their vehicle?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Pfestus said:


> Can folks post pictures of the cam mounted in their vehicle?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures of the way your cameras are mounted. That helps a newbi understand how they look to a pax.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> If you are getting a Vantrue N2 and you are patient, You can actually wait for it go on sale for $110, Hopefully this will save drivers some hard earned cash.
> 
> It is definitely not worth $200 even though that is the "original price", Because you can always find it on sale from a major retailer website (Amazon, Newegg for example) for $150, So 150 is the actual normal price.


Just make sure if you want the IR lighting for the interior cam, you want the N2 Pro, not the basic N2.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> ust make sure if you want the IR lighting for the interior cam, you want the N2 Pro, not the basic N2.


N2 Pro is a good module to go!


----------



## uber_schumacher (Jan 20, 2019)

Phantomshark said:


> Got my Falcon Zero F360 today, and I've watched some Youtube videos on installing the power wire, but I'm not the handy type. Is there a better option? Would my dealer run the wire for me, do you think?


yes, should take no more than 15 minutes. pass cables through the car panels, zip tie under glover box for nice clean finish


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

uber_schumacher said:


> yes, should take no more than 15 minutes. pass cables through the car panels, zip tie under glover box for nice clean finish


Buying the car trim tools help a great deal.

You can also but a dashcame hardwire kit and a fuse tap adapter and hardwire it. This saves you the all so needed cigarette adapter.


----------



## uber_schumacher (Jan 20, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Buying the car trim tools help a great deal.
> 
> You can also but a dashcame hardwire kit and a fuse tap adapter and hardwire it. This saves you the all so needed cigarette adapter.


that too. especially important for rearview cams


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> That's where the N2 pro really shines. At night.


Only if you get the infrared version & that's ~$50 more. A lot of drivers get the cheaper non-infrared version thinking they got a steal until they realize night-time cabin recording is pitch black.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I use the Owl Camera. Records up to around 72 hours, anything happens and say the agriculture cue word and clips are saved directly to phone which can help to find the longer video if needed, and video is shareable too across multiple media platforms. Been in sing for over a year; riders do see it so they are aware they are being recorded.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pfestus said:


> Can folks post pictures of the cam mounted in their vehicle?


How mine is mounted, plus why I chose mine: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-take-on-dashcams-why-how-and-where.296084/

As with a few others, I say Vantrue N2 Pro.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

This is my Owl Camera Dashboard Video unit as it is mounted in my Jeep Renegade.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> View attachment 311012
> 
> This is my Owl Camera Dashboard Video unit as it is mounted in my Jeep Renegade.


But it seems that it locks driver's eyesight!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

PTB said:


> I just let it dangle down to the power source.


I've let mine dangle but the angle was all wrong... just sayin'


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

The Owl Camera uses the OBD port in your vehicle for the power source, the cable is tucked behind the dash.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> The Owl Camera uses the OBD port in your vehicle for the power source, the cable is tucked behind the dash.


OBD plug will be better than cig lighter?


----------

